# Adam "ET" Ng Attends the High School Prom



## drmike (Apr 30, 2014)

What's up bros?  Looks like when I was being ill about Kevin Hillstrand / Adam Ng the fellow was a minor in high school.  Looks like he still may be such.

Prospect Prom 2014!

Saturday, April 26at 6:00pm - 11:00pm in PDT
3 days ago
Dolce Hayes Mansion
200 Edenvale Ave, San Jose, California 95136


----------



## serverian (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## drmike (Apr 30, 2014)

I am sure a subset of the adults paying customers of companies like ChicagoVPS (the self proclaimed largest VPS company out there), UGVPS, 123Systems, BlueVM, etc. which Adam is all up in the customers, files, billing, etc. would be thrilled.

Goes to the point of unbondable minors posturing and playing games and why such games are played about who is at these companies.

Among the lowenders of course it's a minor issue. You folks could care less about your idle impulse purchases, data, account info, etc.  I get that this industry segment is fond of exploiting child labor.


----------



## MartinD (Apr 30, 2014)

drmike said:


> Among the lowenders of course it's a minor issue. You folks could care less about your idle impulse purchases, data, account info, etc.  I get that this industry segment is fond of exploiting child labor.


Hang on just a second there. Don't be getting all uppity and high-horsed saying that the low end market is happy to 'exploit' child labour. You're just as bad and guilty if not even worse - you have a personal vendetta against said 'children' and you bring them up at every opportunity you can. You tell me which is worse? Buying services from a 'company' that may employ someone under the age of 18 or being an 'adult' and fiercely going after children, trying to expose them on internet forums?

You know, we put up with a lot of the stuff that you post on here simply because we're generally quite open and honest about things and don't believe in harsh censorship. Your ability to do this comes with a certain level of responsibility though. If you're going to dig up shit on people and post about it then expect the same to come back at you. Personally, since you appear to be somehow in bed with the good folks at GVH these days I can't take anything you post seriously any more. One minute you're slating them, next minute you're sticking up for them or somehow in cahoots.

Anyway. Short story. If you dish it out, be prepared to take it back.


----------



## drmike (Apr 30, 2014)

Laws governing CHILD LABOR tend to be pretty, ahh, strict.

In the fine state of New York for instance, where CC is incorporated:

16-17 year olds can work during school year ---> 4 hours on a day preceding a school day (M-T-W- Th)

28 hours maximum per week.

14-15 year old ---> Maximum of 18 hours per week

and...

Employment Certificate (Working papers) may be revoked by education authorities where a student has failed no less than 4 academic courses in one semester.

and...

Employer must post scheduled hours of work each week for minor.

But I know the response, so I'll cut it off now.. They aren't employees, so exempt.  Wrong.  Minors can't enter legally into contracts, thus contracting with such minors is against the laws, at least in the State of New York.


----------



## MartinD (Apr 30, 2014)

You've completely glossed over my point.

You are going after these children and trying to expose them on internet forums. It doesn't matter who has them employed or otherwise contracted. If you have an issue and believe these children are being exploited then report it to the relevant authorities as there is nothing we on this forum can do about it.

If you were doing this off-line, 'in real life', you'd have been arrested long ago.


----------



## drmike (Apr 30, 2014)

MartinD said:


> Hang on just a second there. Don't be getting all uppity and high-horsed saying that the low end market is happy to 'exploit' child labour. You're just as bad and guilty if not even worse - you have a personal vendetta against said 'children' and you bring them up at every opportunity you can. You tell me which is worse? Buying services from a 'company' that may employ someone under the age of 18 or being an 'adult' and fiercely going after children, trying to expose them on internet forums?


How are buyers supposed to know if someone behind one of these companies is a minor?  Is that burden on buyers now?  That's why I've long argued there should be good standards for companies represented in all these communities.    Proper disclosures.

I'll tell you what, when I go to every store, restaurant, supply company, etc. in a giant radius, I don't see any minors operating said businesses.  I see some working at family farms during the summer and I see some in the fast food sector.

In this instance, I think the fellow mentioned was a summer of 2010 entry.   Making him 13-14 years of age and in no way compliant and likely others around him may have been minors as well within his companies.  As a minor he went to multiple other companies and was in their systems.   All while be unbondable.  And... there were hacks, multiple at one of those companies... Just saying...

And, he worked for Santrex prior to HostLatch, so he was like 12-13 then.  Way under legal limits.



> Buying services from a 'company' that may employ someone under the age of 18 or being an 'adult' and fiercely going after children, trying to expose them on internet forums?


Now we both know, the "employers" won't claim any such employees.   They are all contractors.

How am I supposed to know Adam is/was a minor?  I mean, long suspected and mentioned by multiple people.  But I thought he was long ago of legal age, as in oh, 20+ age.


----------



## Wintereise (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## MannDude (Apr 30, 2014)

Hmm... I think child labor laws in the industry is worthy of it's own thread, if this is what this thread was supposed to be about then it started off poorly.

The web hosting industry is huge, I'd say the vast majority of providers are staffed by people who are old enough to drive, buy cigarettes or booze. Really seems that the vast majority of kids are in the low-end section, competing on price and helping each other out because they play Minecraft together or met up on HackForums back in the day.

This thread will probably be closed soon, and if it does, I'd recommend starting a new one to discuss labor laws in the industry. Child labor, contract workers vs real employees, etc.

Just my $0.02


----------



## drmike (Apr 30, 2014)

MartinD said:


> You are going after these children and trying to expose them on internet forums. It doesn't matter who has them employed or otherwise contracted. If you have an issue and believe these children are being exploited then report it to the relevant authorities as there is nothing we on this forum can do about it.


Expose what?  That they are running scams, have run scams, continue to monkey shit with people's information, people's data, etc.?  This fellow even went out of his way to disguise who he was while working as minor, something I have no explanation as to why such happened/was done.

There is plenty these sites and others ought to be doing.  Part of verfied status/provider status should include either incorporation details or lieu of such, some evidence as to the age of the party offering services.  While not bulletproof, it would have eliminated the summerhosts of old before they started - most of them (not here but other communities).

The matter and need to verify is as much about minor status as it is the inability to be bonded/insured, thus putting everyone at risk and without proper recourse/money to handle claims of improperness, fraud, etc. at least in the US. Abroad, who knows.


----------



## MartinD (Apr 30, 2014)

I see this is one of those threads where you ignore the points made to you so you don't come off looking like the idiot. Your inability to address points directly aimed at you makes this all the more ridiculous.

As MannDude has mentioned, a thread in its own right about employment law (in all countries) would be interesting but this clearly is not it.


----------

